# Lenkerbreite, ein Thema für sich......



## kungfu (23. November 2019)

Moin, ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach der richtigen Lenkerbreite.
Hängt ja von vielem ab......
Ich fahre Tour/Marathon auf einem Scalpel Rahmengröße L. Bin 186 cm groß und habe eher breite Schultern.
Von der Wohlfühlbreite bin ich bei 700mm bis 710mm, frage mich ob das bei Lenkern mit mittlerweile über 800mm sein kann, oder ob ich irgendwas komplett falsch einstelle. Welche Lenkerbreite fahrt ihr bei um die 180 cm Körpergröße und meinem Anwendungsbereich.
Bei 720mm habe ich schon das Gefühl zu breite Liegestützen zu machen und die Handgelenke knicken zu Lenkermitte ab.
Freue mich auf eure Erfahrungen.
Gruss
k.


----------



## ragazza (23. November 2019)

Fahr die Breite, die dir liegt. Diese 800 mm Segelstangen bleiben gerne an Bäumen hängen und sind oft nur Mode. Nimm was dir gefällt. Ich fahre sowohl am Enduro als auch am Racefully 720er, bin aber auch nur 174 cm klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (23. November 2019)

ich bin 184 und fahre 800-810mm Lenker. fahren ist Super damit. leider ist zwischen Bäumen durch halt ein Problem


----------



## Muckal (23. November 2019)

760mm bei 1,85m am Tretrad, am Downhiller 790. Fahre mit dem Tretrad ein bisschen von allem.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. November 2019)

An meinem Scalpel Lenker Tune Turnstange 750mm breit.
Würde nicht schmaler wollen.


----------



## S-H-A (23. November 2019)

Das ist echt keine Mode. Wobei ich das auch gedacht habe bis ich es probieren musste(Neurad). Nach der ersten Fahrt war klar, das taugt voll. Aber für CC und Marathon natürlich zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. November 2019)

Da hilft echt nur Ausprobieren. Im Zweifel etwas breiter kaufen, kürzen geht bis zu einem gewissen Grad. Umgekehrt geht nicht.
Bei den ersten Ausfahrten mit nem 750er Lenker (hatte vorher 685 max.) fand ich das auch sehr komisch. Nach einer Weile fand ich es aber klasse. Am Fully habe ich derzeit 785, aber merke schon, dass ich regelmäßig nicht ganz außen greife. Für mich ist wohl so 750-760 am passendsten.
Aber das muss jeder selbst für sich rausfinden.
Meine zwei Tips nur: 1) Nicht zu schmal kaufen 2) nicht vorschnell kürzen, anfangs spielt einem die Gewohnheit stark mit rein.


----------



## Habitat84 (23. November 2019)

Um mal bis zu 30mm verbreiterung zu testen empehlen diese sich, kostet nicht ganz soviel wie ein lenker.








						Sixpack Z-Trix und D-Trix Griffe: Extradünn und extradick mit Verlängerung bis 30 mm - MTB-News.de
					

In superdünn oder normalem Durchmesser, aber mit optionaler Griffverlängerung bis 30 mm: Wir haben uns beim Dirt Masters Festival die neuen Sixpack



					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## michel77 (23. November 2019)

Die Empfindung der Lenkerbreite hängt auch stark von der Oberkörper-/Armhaltung ab. Je breiter der Lenker ist, desto stärker muss man die Arme beugen, so knickt auch das Handgelenk nicht mehr ab.


----------



## Aldar (23. November 2019)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre, aber mit einem breiteren Lenker sollte auch ein kürzerer Vorbau am selben Rad einhergehen. 
Ich fahre am im Moment 720 werde aber den Vorbau kürzen und einen Lenker mit 740 einbauen, das passt mir am besten


----------



## Antlion90 (23. November 2019)

Fahre am Enduro 790mm bei einer Körpergröße von 1,70m, bin aber oben auch recht breit gebaut an den Schultern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (23. November 2019)

kungfu schrieb:


> Bei 720mm habe ich schon das Gefühl zu breite Liegestützen zu machen und die Handgelenke knicken zu Lenkermitte ab.


Geht mir genauso. Außerdem sieht´s saublöde aus. Ich fahr 64er Breite.
Bei uns ist´s halt eng im Wald, und so ein Hängenbleiber mit anschießenden Abgang über den Lenker ist nicht so lustig.


----------



## --- (23. November 2019)

xxx_Funsurfer_ schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht´s saublöde aus.


Das ist das Schlimmste. Wenn die Leute dann schlecht über dich reden und dich auslachen und mit dem Finger auf dich zeigen 

Sorry, aber 640mm. Was soll das sein? Ein Kinderlenker?


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (23. November 2019)

--- schrieb:


> Sorry, aber 640mm. Was soll das sein? Ein Kinderlenker?


Nein, im engen Wald ein Lenker für Survivor.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (23. November 2019)

Aldar schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre, aber mit einem breiteren Lenker sollte auch ein kürzerer Vorbau am selben Rad einhergehen.
> Ich fahre am im Moment 720 werde aber den Vorbau kürzen und einen Lenker mit 740 einbauen, das passt mir am besten


Du müsstest den Lenker schon 9 cm breiter wählen, um nen um 1 cm kürzeren Vorbau zu brauchen. Hab ich mir hier mal errechnet:


Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich hab da heute mit Kumpel Pythagoras ein wenig rumgerechnet. Unter der Berücksichtigung von Schulterbreite, Handbreite und bereinigtem Reach kann man als Faustformel die Lenkerbreite durch 9 teilen. Bei mir_ ("bereinigter" Reach ca. 440mm, Schulterbreite ca. 450mm, Handbreite ca. 100mm)_ wären das mit dem Sprung von 720mm auf 780mm gerade mal 7mm.
> 
> *a² + b² = c²
> 
> ...


----------



## xxx_Funsurfer_ (24. November 2019)

Spitzenklasse. ?


----------



## kungfu (24. November 2019)

Danke für die zahlreichen Rückmeldungen ! Hab mir den Nukeproof Horizon Carbon mit 38 mm Rize bestellt. Der Gute ist 780mm breit und den werde ich mal mit voller Breite testen (aufgrund der Rückmeldungen hier).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (24. November 2019)

xxx_Funsurfer_ schrieb:


> Spitzenklasse. ?



640 ist die einzig wahre Breite. Alles andere ist doch nur Mode. 


Zufrieden?


----------



## S-H-A (24. November 2019)

xxx_Funsurfer_ schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Außerdem sieht´s saublöde aus. Ich fahr 64er Breite.
> Bei uns ist´s halt eng im Wald, und so ein Hängenbleiber mit anschießenden Abgang über den Lenker ist nicht so lustig.



Rennrad im Wald?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. November 2019)

Versucht wahrscheinlich, sich im Slalom durch ein Maisfeld zu winden, ohne einen Halm zu berühren...


----------



## Toolkid (24. November 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Du müsstest den Lenker schon 9 cm breiter wählen, um nen um 1 cm kürzeren Vorbau zu brauchen. Hab ich mir hier mal errechnet:


Da sollte IMO Arm- und Oberkörperlänge berücksichtigt werden und evtl der Abstand der Sitzknochen zum Lenker.


----------



## ragazza (24. November 2019)

xxx_Funsurfer_ schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Außerdem sieht´s saublöde aus. Ich fahr 64er Breite.
> Bei uns ist´s halt eng im Wald, und so ein Hängenbleiber mit anschießenden Abgang über den Lenker ist nicht so lustig.


Naja, sowas sind wir vor Jahren im Marathon gefahren. Spass war das aber im Gelände nicht wirklich


----------



## sharky (25. November 2019)

kungfu schrieb:


> Danke für die zahlreichen Rückmeldungen ! Hab mir den Nukeproof Horizon Carbon mit 38 mm Rize bestellt. Der Gute ist 780mm breit und den werde ich mal mit voller Breite testen (aufgrund der Rückmeldungen hier).


lass dir zeit für den test und lass dir vor allem von keinem was einreden, dass das so oder anders sein "muss". lenkerbreite ist ein bißchen wie sattel und schuhe. da muss jeder sein passendes finden. ich bin 1,92 und nicht schmal gebaut. habe für mich aber "nur" 760mm als angenehmste breite herausgefunden. mit 780 ist es schon grenzwertig für mich, 800mm oder mehr kämen mir nie ans rad


----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. November 2019)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Da sollte IMO Arm- und Oberkörperlänge berücksichtigt werden und evtl der Abstand der Sitzknochen zum Lenker.


Meinste?
Sitzknochen halte ich für irrelevant, da die Position aus dem Sattel heraus beim MTB mir wichtiger erscheint. Deshalb hab ich die Tretlagermitte als Anhaltspunkt gewählt. Armlänge hab ich mir ebenfalls überlegt, halt ich aber für problematisch, da  der Arm ja nicht in einer Waagerechten zum Lenker steht. Ich denke für einen Annäherungswert sind die gewählten Fixpunkte.schon in Ordnung.


----------



## sharky (25. November 2019)

möglichkeit 1:
eine sehr theoretische wissenschaft drauß machen und am ende feststellen, dass das errechnete ergebnis doch für die tonne ist

möglichkeit 2:
mehrere räder oder lenker zum testen nehmen, schnell die annähernd richtige breite erfahren, eigenen lenker entsprechend + ggf. 2cm sicherheitspuffer kaufen und bei bedarf eben noch etwas kürzen


----------



## flashmatic (25. November 2019)

Ich bin 187 cm gross, eher normal gebaut mit Tendenz zu ziemlich schlank.
Am HT fahre ich 720 mm, am 3 Wochen alten Fully 820 mm. Da bin ich noch am testen ob das nicht zu breit ist, da ich auch immer wieder fast an Bäumen hängenbleibe, zum Glück ist es mir noch nicht passiert. Vom Gefühl her ist 820 zu breit, ich werde wohl mal in 10 mm Schritten mit dem Rohrschneider rangehen und schauen wie es sich dann anfühlt.


----------



## Habitat84 (25. November 2019)

oliver-j schrieb:


> Ich bin 187 cm gross, eher normal gebaut mit Tendenz zu ziemlich schlank.
> Am HT fahre ich 720 mm, am 3 Wochen alten Fully 820 mm. Da bin ich noch am testen ob das nicht zu breit ist, da ich auch immer wieder fast an Bäumen hängenbleibe, zum Glück ist es mir noch nicht passiert. Vom Gefühl her ist 820 zu breit, ich werde wohl mal in 10 mm Schritten mit dem Rohrschneider rangehen und schauen wie es sich dann anfühlt.



immer schön dran denken bei den 10mm schritten immer nur 5mm pro seite, sonst bist du da auch ganz schnell bei 720  

on topic: momentan fahre ich am zur zeit meist bewegten rad 750mm, meine anderen haben zwischen 680 und 800 je nach radtyp. ich merke aber das ich tendenziell sehr weit außen greifen will und bin dann teilweise schon auf dem lockring. Ich werd die nächsten tage mal ein wenig mit der vorbaulänge und lenkerbreite experimentieren. Gefühlt bräuchte ich wohl irgendwas um die 780.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (25. November 2019)

oliver-j schrieb:


> ich werde wohl mal in 10 mm Schritten mit dem Rohrschneider rangehen


so nen rohrschneider für meine cfk lenker suche ich auch noch


----------



## Habitat84 (25. November 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> so nen rohrschneider für meine cfk lenker suche ich auch noch


Bei cfk nehm ich den proxxon mit diamantscheibe, niedrigste drehzahl, bissl wasser drauf und filtermaske. Geht 1A.


----------



## sharky (25. November 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Bei cfk nehm ich den proxxon mit diamantscheibe, niedrigste drehzahl, bissl wasser drauf und filtermaske. Geht 1A.


ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob du mich gerade verarschen willst oder das tatsächlich ernst meinst


----------



## Habitat84 (25. November 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob du mich gerade verarschen willst oder das tatsächlich ernst meinst


Warum sollte ich dich verarschen?  Diamantwerkzeuge sind die einzig sinnvollen bei der cfk bearbeitung. Wasser gegen den staub, und filtermaske gegen evtl doch entstehende stäube cfk fasern sind lungengängig.


----------



## sharky (25. November 2019)

ich scheue mich etwas. mit hochdrehzalig rotierenden werkzeugen an den lenker zu gehen


----------



## Habitat84 (25. November 2019)

800U/min find ich jetzt noch grad hochdrehzahlig. Wie kürzt du denn cfk lenker?


----------



## sharky (25. November 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> 800U/min find ich jetzt noch grad hochdrehzahlig. Wie kürzt du denn cfk lenker?


mit der hand am arm. säge mit cfk blatt. und schneidführung


----------



## rstablo (25. November 2019)

"Lenkerbreite, ein Thema für sich......"

In der Tat. 

Inzwischen bin ich - auf meine alten Tage - bei 68 cm "kurzer" Lenkerbreite an Race-/Marathon-HT und -Fully angelangt, nachdem der Lenker in den Jahren 2000-2010 um 55 cm herum mäanderte und oft nicht schmal genug sein konnte (das Kürzeste war wohl 52 cm?).

Allerdings fuhr ich damals und fahre ich nach wie vor - seit mehr als 20 Jahren - mit Lenkerhörnchen am Mtb-Lenker.

Und heute habe ich mir - nach meiner 1 1/2 stündigen Ausdauerrunde - den Spaß erlaubt, endlich mal nachzumessen, wie breit die Lenkerfront eigentlich ist, wenn ich beide Lenkerhörnchen mit ins Spiel nehme. Und siehe da, dann sind es ca. 8 cm mehr: also 76 cm. 

Und sie kommen oft zum Einsatz, die Lenkerhörnchen, bergauf, in der Ebene, bergab. Ich möchte sie nicht missen. Die Möglichkeit, das Halten des Lenkers nach Belieben zu variieren, ist eine angenehme Sache. 

Noch eins: Anfang der 2000er Jahre gab es von Shimano einen XTR-Zusatzschalthebel für das rechte Lenkerhörnchen. Damit brauchte fürs Schalten am Hinterrad nicht einmal umgegriffen zu werden, wenn die Hand am Lenkerhörnchen war. So sieht das an meinem 2003er Specialized Epic Marathon aus:






Angesichts der Einfach-Kettenblätter heute, wäre das doch auch eine wiederaufzugreifende Option für die Schaltung hinten. Und bei elektrischer Schaltung ist/wäre das Ganze noch einfacher zu verwirklichen als mit den kurzen Zusatzzügen damals. 

Was spricht dagegen?

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. November 2019)

rstablo schrieb:


> "Lenkerbreite, ein Thema für sich......"
> 
> In der Tat.
> 
> ...


Coole Schalter..   

Aber das was Du da bzgl. der Lenkerbreite sagst ist doch ne Milchmädchenrechnung. Durch die Hörnchen wird der Lenker nicht breiter, eher schmaler, da die Klemmung der Hörnchen ja auch noch dazu kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rstablo (25. November 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Coole Schalter..
> 
> Aber das was Du da bzgl. der Lenkerbreite sagst ist doch ne Milchmädchenrechnung. Durch die Hörnchen wird der Lenker nicht breiter, eher schmaler, da die Klemmung der Hörnchen ja auch noch dazu kommt.



Wieso soll das eine Milchmädchenrechnung sein? 
Meine beiden Handrücken sind dann tatsächlich 76 cm auseinander, wenn ich die Lenkerhörnchen umgreife. Und meine beiden Handinnenflächen umgreifen die Hörnchen ja von außen, sind also 68 cm auseinander. Die Hebelwirkung ist jedenfalls eine größere als bei "normaler" Griffhaltung. Von der angenehmeren Haltung der Hände einmal ganz abgesehen, und der Möglichkeit, laufend zu variieren. 
Bei der heute üblichen Haltung ohne Lenkerhörnchen geht Dir doch auch eine Menge Lenkerbreite "verloren" durch die Breite der Hände, oder etwa nicht? Wissenschaftlich untersucht habe ich das aber nicht .


----------



## BikinPie (25. November 2019)

Mit dem Neukauf 800er flat Lenker. Am Anfang war es ungewohnt trotzdem habe ich dem breiten Ding eine Chance gegegeben. Jetzt will ich es nicht mehr missen. Sonst fahre ich einen 760er Lenker.
Naja, in ca. 2 Bäumen habe ich auch schon eingeparkt. 
Grösse 178  ......
Meinen alten WCS 520er Lenker fährt jetzt mein 6jähricer Sohn......

Gruss


----------



## Elhabash (25. November 2019)

Auch einen Gedanken wert:






						Lo-Fi / Hi-Fi Carbon Handlebar with Mor On the ends – Ibis Cycles Online Store
					






					store.ibiscycles.com
				




Da kann man schneiden, und wenn es dann doch zu kurz ist für relativ wenig Geld neue inserts ranschrauben. Oder zwischen 750 und 800mm wechseln ohne sägen. 

Gute Lenker sinds dazu noch.


----------



## rstablo (25. November 2019)

BikinPie schrieb:


> Mit dem Neukauf 800er flat Lenker. Am Anfang war es ungewohnt trotzdem habe ich dem breiten Ding eine Chance gegegeben. Jetzt will ich es nicht mehr missen. Sonst fahre ich einen 760er Lenker.
> Naja, in ca. 2 Bäumen habe ich auch schon eingeparkt.
> Grösse 178  ......
> Meinen alten WCS 520er Lenker fährt jetzt mein 6jähricer Sohn......
> ...



Ich habe eben extra nachgemessen. Mit 52 cm kann ich nicht dienen  . Meine ausrangierten Lenkstangen aus der besagten Zeit hatten/haben durch die Bank 56 cm.

Auf der anderen Seite: bei 80 cm kommst Du - fahrend oder schiebend - doch durch keine normale Tür mehr ohne Probleme durch. Das ist - fahrend - mit 68 cm ja schon teilweise schwierig. Und wie verstaust Du das Rad im Auto?

Ich kann mich an einen Holzsteg mit Geländer (über einen Bach in Region) erinnern, der mit 56 cm schon nicht einfach zu befahren war. MIt 68 cm werde ich demnächst die Probe aufs Exempel machen. Mit 80 cm dürfte es mir wie Dir bei Deinen 2 Bäumen ergehen. Ganz entgegen dem Mythos über die immer schwieriger werdenden XC-Kurse: Nicht alles, was früher fahrbar war, ist es auch heute noch!  

Ebenfalls Größe 178 cm.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. November 2019)

Über die Lenkerbreite nur zu fachsimpeln bringt halt auch echt wenig. Die muß man im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes selber erfahren. Ich bin mit meinem 05er Fully da bei 68cm angefangen, dann auf 72cm gewechselt, nun bei 78cm gelandet. Der letzte Lenker war 80cm breit, den hab ich mit 76/78/80cm in mehreren Ausfahrten getestet, wobei mir 76cm dann plötzlich SOFORT zu schmal vorkam, nachdem ich anfangs den Lenker mit den vollen 80cm nur einen einzigen Tag getestet hatte!


----------



## rstablo (26. November 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Über die Lenkerbreite nur zu fachsimpeln bringt halt auch echt wenig. Die muß man im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes selber erfahren. Ich bin mit meinem 05er Fully da bei 68cm angefangen, dann auf 72cm gewechselt, nun bei 78cm gelandet. Der letzte Lenker war 80cm breit, den hab ich mit 76/78/80cm in mehreren Ausfahrten getestet, wobei mir 76cm dann plötzlich SOFORT zu schmal vorkam, nachdem ich anfangs den Lenker mit den vollen 80cm nur einen einzigen Tag getestet hatte!



Mit Lenkerhörnchen (gemessen von Handrücken zu Handrücken) habe ich auch 76 cm, aber eben nur dann, wenn ich es will oder benötige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (26. November 2019)

rstablo schrieb:


> *Inzwischen bin ich - auf meine alten Tage - bei 68 cm "kurzer" Lenkerbreite an Race-/Marathon-HT und -Fully angelangt...*
> 
> *Und heute habe ich mir - nach meiner 1 1/2 stündigen Ausdauerrunde - den Spaß erlaubt, endlich mal nachzumessen, wie breit die Lenkerfront eigentlich ist, wenn ich beide Lenkerhörnchen mit ins Spiel nehme. Und siehe da, dann sind es ca. 8 cm mehr: also 76 cm. *
> 
> ...


die schaltzüge sind krass  

aber habe ich das, unter rauslöschen der lenkerbreitenmäanderphase, richtig zitiert und verstanden, dass du einen 68cm lenker hast und mit den barends auf 76cm kommst? wie geht das? klemmen die barends 4cm breit und du hast die 68cm durch messer zwischen den hörnchen ermittelt oder stehen die hörnchen schräg nach außen weg??


----------



## rstablo (26. November 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> die schaltzüge sind krass
> 
> aber habe ich das, unter rauslöschen der lenkerbreitenmäanderphase, richtig zitiert und verstanden, dass du einen 68cm lenker hast und mit den barends auf 76cm kommst? wie geht das? klemmen die barends 4cm breit und du hast die 68cm durch messer zwischen den hörnchen ermittelt oder stehen die hörnchen schräg nach außen weg??



Die Fotos im Anhang erklären hoffentlich die Situation ein wenig. 
Die Kräfte wirken so auf jeden Fall ganz weit außen von den Armen/Händen auf den Lenker bzw. umgekehrt vom Lenker auf die Arme/Hände; bei "normaler" Handhaltung viel weiter innen (jeweils bei Handbreitenmitte?). 
Zu beachten ist, dass die im Ergon-Griff integrierten Lenkerhörnchen sogar noch nach außen gebogen sind. Das verstärkt den Effekt gegenüber normalen Lenkerhörnchen. So jedenfalls sind meine subjektiven Eindrücke.
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Rost77 (26. November 2019)

Meine Lenker wurden bisher immer breiter (derzeit: 780mm bei 168cm/Rahmengröße S/Reach 415mm/Vorbaulänge 50mm); eine Umkehr dieser Tendenz ist auch nicht zu erwarten...

Mich wundert aber, dass hier noch niemand von der *LenkerFORM* geschrieben hat - die hat meiner Meinung nach auch entscheidenenden Anteil daran, ob man sich mit dem Lenker und der Lenkerbreite wohl fühlt. 
Bei nem MTB-Lenker ab 720mm Breite empfinde ich persönlich den handelsüblichen Backsweep / die Rückbiegung von 8 oder 9 Grad zu gering (Stichwort abknickende Handgelenke).


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. November 2019)

rstablo schrieb:


> Mit Lenkerhörnchen (gemessen von Handrücken zu Handrücken) habe ich auch 76 cm, aber eben nur dann, wenn ich es will oder benötige.


Nach meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung benötigt man Lenkerbreite vor allem, wenn's bergab technisch, schnell und rumpelig wird und nicht beim gemütlichen Dahinrollen auf einem Wanderweg.
Genau da möchte ich jedoch einen sicheren Griff am Lenker haben und jederzeit Zugang zu den Bremshebeln, ohne zuvor umgreifen zu müssen.
Da ist die Rechnung mit Barends auch in meinen Augen eine Milchmädchenrechnung.

Deine Lösung mag für Dich passen, ist in meinen Augen aber kaum verallgemeinerungsfähig.


----------



## sharky (26. November 2019)

Rost77 schrieb:


> Meine Lenker wurden bisher immer breiter (derzeit: 780mm bei 168cm/Rahmengröße S/Reach 415mm/Vorbaulänge 50mm); eine Umkehr dieser Tendenz ist auch nicht zu erwarten...


ich denke, spätestens bei 90cm wirst auch du dich zurück besinnen 


Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nach meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung benötigt man Lenkerbreite vor allem, wenn's bergab technisch, schnell und rumpelig wird und nicht beim gemütlichen Dahinrollen auf einem Wanderweg.
> Genau da möchte ich jedoch einen sicheren Griff am Lenker haben und jederzeit Zugang zu den Bremshebeln, ohne zuvor umgreifen zu müssen.
> Da ist die Rechnung mit Barends auch in meinen Augen eine Milchmädchenrechnung.
> 
> Deine Lösung mag für Dich passen, ist in meinen Augen aber kaum verallgemeinerungsfähig.


signed


----------



## Toolkid (26. November 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Meinste?
> Sitzknochen halte ich für irrelevant, da die Position aus dem Sattel heraus beim MTB mir wichtiger erscheint. Deshalb hab ich die Tretlagermitte als Anhaltspunkt gewählt. Armlänge hab ich mir ebenfalls überlegt, halt ich aber für problematisch, da  der Arm ja nicht in einer Waagerechten zum Lenker steht. Ich denke für einen Annäherungswert sind die gewählten Fixpunkte.schon in Ordnung.


Wenn du die Berechnung für "aus dem Sattel" machst, dann wird der Oberkörper auch nicht "nach vorne gezogen", sondern ggf die Arme mehr oder weniger gestreckt.


----------



## rstablo (26. November 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Deine Lösung mag für Dich passen, ist in meinen Augen aber kaum verallgemeinerungsfähig.



Stimmt. Aber keine Lösung ist verallgemeinerungsfähig.

Wobei meine Lösung für mich durchaus taugt auch für die ruppigen Trails bergab während eines kraftraubenden  und technisch nicht anspruchslosen Halbmarathons (65 km 1600 hm), wie es z.B. der  hiesige Erbeskopfmarathon ( www.erbeskopfmarathon.de ) darstellt. Da reichen mir die 68 cm bergab.

Es kommt halt immer auch auf den Einsatzzweck bzw. die Schwerpunkte und Vorlieben beim Mountainbiken an.


----------



## feedyourhead (26. November 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> ich scheue mich etwas. mit hochdrehzalig rotierenden werkzeugen an den lenker zu gehen


Das ist gang und gäbe, selbst bei Herstellern hochwertigster Carbonkomponenten.
Hier bei Beast
https://beast-components.de/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/BEAST-Technologie-1.jpg
oder hier bei Bike Ahead
https://www.bike-magazin.de/typo3temp/pics/2_8e2d3830d4.jpeg


----------



## kungfu (26. November 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Das ist gang und gäbe, selbst bei Herstellern hochwertigster Carbonkomponenten.
> Hier bei Beast
> https://beast-components.de/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/BEAST-Technologie-1.jpg
> oder hier bei Bike Ahead
> https://www.bike-magazin.de/typo3temp/pics/2_8e2d3830d4.jpeg


Jemand eine Idee was die für Trennscheiben nehmen ? Sehen bis auf die Größe gleich besohlt aus.....


----------



## Habitat84 (26. November 2019)

kungfu schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee was die für Trennscheiben nehmen ? Sehen bis auf die Größe gleich besohlt aus.....


Diamanttrennscheiben. Alles andere wird quasi instant stumpf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. November 2019)

rstablo schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber keine Lösung ist verallgemeinerungsfähig.


Es gibt individuelle Lösungen, und es gibt äußerst spezielle, individuelle Lösungen...


----------



## feedyourhead (26. November 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Es gibt individuelle Lösungen, und es gibt äußerst spezielle, individuelle Lösungen...


Wohl wahr. Mit der Hörnchenlösung von @rstablo hätte ich bergauf die breite und bergab die schmalere Griffposition.
Genau das Gegenteil von dem was ich gerne hätte.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. November 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wohl wahr. Mit der Hörnchenlösung von @rstablo hätte ich bergauf die breite und bergab die schmalere Griffposition.
> Genau das Gegenteil von dem was ich gerne hätte.


An meinem Ratt waren beim Kauf auch solche Ergons mit Minihörnchen dran. Mir hat das nie und nirgends getaugt und war froh als die Dinger runter waren. Aber so unterschiedlich sind halt die Geschmäcker.


----------



## prince67 (26. November 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wohl wahr. Mit der Hörnchenlösung von @rstablo hätte ich bergauf die breite und bergab die schmalere Griffposition.
> Genau das Gegenteil von dem was ich gerne hätte.


Ich sag nur SQLAB Innerbarends








						SQlab GmbH Online Shop | Innerbarends® 411 Schwarz/Schwarz | Ergonomisches Fahrradzubehör
					

SQlab Innerbarends ✓Entlastend ✓Aerodynamischen ✓ Lenkerhörnchen für Innen - Innerbarends® 411 von SQlab online kaufen bei SQlab. ✓Versand 0€ ✓Schneller Versand ✓Testsieger




					www.sq-lab.com
				




Wenn einem auf den Radwanderwegen die Leute mit ihren Hardtails (oft auch E-Bikes) wie ans Kreuz geschlagen entgegenkommen, weil sie nach "Mode" jetzt breite Lenker fahren müssen, stimmt auch was nicht.
Nicht jeder Lenker, jede Lenkerform ist für alles optimal


----------



## rstablo (26. November 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur SQLAB Innerbarends
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei sehr breitem Lenker sicher bedenkenswert. Einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## feedyourhead (26. November 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur SQLAB Innerbarends


So war das nicht gemeint


----------



## prince67 (26. November 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemeint


Schon klar, musst nur gleich an die denken


----------



## sharky (26. November 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Das ist gang und gäbe, selbst bei Herstellern hochwertigster Carbonkomponenten.
> Hier bei Beast
> https://beast-components.de/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/BEAST-Technologie-1.jpg
> oder hier bei Bike Ahead
> https://www.bike-magazin.de/typo3temp/pics/2_8e2d3830d4.jpeg


naja, die machen das jeden tag. ich möchte nicht mit dem winkelschleifer ansetzen. da ist mir die handsäge lieber 
aber jeder wie er mag. man macht es ja nicht jeden tag und im ergebnis passts auch von hand 


zum thema inner barends: seien wir doch konsequent und gehen gleich in die vollen:


----------



## feedyourhead (26. November 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> naja, die machen das jeden tag. ich möchte nicht mit dem winkelschleifer ansetzen. da ist mir die handsäge lieber
> aber jeder wie er mag. man macht es ja nicht jeden tag und im ergebnis passts auch von hand


Klar , Du kannst das machen wie Du willst. Die Reaktion:


sharky schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob du mich gerade verarschen willst oder das tatsächlich ernst meinst


sah halt für mich so aus, als ob Dus Dir nur schwer vorstellen kannst, dass das überhaupt möglich sei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (26. November 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> sah halt für mich so aus, als ob Dus Dir nur schwer vorstellen kannst, dass das überhaupt möglich sei


möglich ist alles. ich würd es mich nicht "trauen". geht halt schneller was in die binsen wenn man nen fehler macht. das ist bei der handsäge ein relativ geringes risiko


----------



## Habitat84 (26. November 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> winkelschleifer



macht ja wohl hoffentlich keiner


----------



## sharky (26. November 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Bei cfk nehm ich den proxxon mit diamantscheibe





Habitat84 schrieb:


> macht ja wohl hoffentlich keiner


dann hatte ich bei dem nicht ganz präzisen "proxxon" wohl was anderes im kopf als du 
was nimmst denn dann genau? bin von deren langhals winkelschleifer ausgegangen


----------



## Habitat84 (26. November 2019)

Gut „proxxon“ war wohl wirklich missverständlich weit gegriffen. Ist bei mir ein sammelbegriff ähnlich wie dremel. Ich habe mehrere geräte, am besten macht sich für mich jedoch der wp/e. Drehzahlbereich von 800-2800rpm und winkelkopf. Die normalen dremel Gehen auch dafür, die minimum 5000rpm machen mir persönlich aber zuviel dreck.


----------



## sharky (26. November 2019)

achso. ich hatte mir vorgestellt, wie du mit der flex mit 240mm scheibe am lenker rumflext 

ok, mit der 125mm flex


----------



## BikinPie (26. November 2019)

rstablo schrieb:


> Ich habe eben extra nachgemessen. Mit 52 cm kann ich nicht dienen  . Meine ausrangierten Lenkstangen aus der besagten Zeit hatten/haben durch die Bank 56 cm.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite: bei 80 cm kommst Du - fahrend oder schiebend - doch durch keine normale Tür mehr ohne Probleme durch. Das ist - fahrend - mit 68 cm ja schon teilweise schwierig. Und wie verstaust Du das Rad im Auto?
> 
> ...



Ok ....der "Kinderlenker" hat 550....Punkt für Dich.
Ich hatte noch nie das Bedürfnis durch eine Türöffnung zu fahren ?
Wie komme ich mit der Affenschaukel durch Türen?
Variante 1: hinter dem Bike stehend das Bike im den wheeli bringen und Lenker zu Seite drehen. Variante 2: VR durch die Türe schieben und bevor der Lenker anstösst eindrehen....
Ins Auto auch kein Prob: VR raus und in den Skoda Octavia (Spiesser Porsche) werfen....
Oder auf Träger für Anhängerkupplung.....
Et voila auch mit 800er Lenker ist ein Leben möglich...   ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (26. November 2019)

kungfu schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach der richtigen Lenkerbreite.
> Hängt ja von vielem ab......
> Ich fahre Tour/Marathon auf einem Scalpel Rahmengröße L. Bin 186 cm groß und habe eher breite Schultern.
> Von der Wohlfühlbreite bin ich bei 700mm bis 710mm, frage mich ob das bei Lenkern mit mittlerweile über 800mm sein kann, oder ob ich irgendwas komplett falsch einstelle. Welche Lenkerbreite fahrt ihr bei um die 180 cm Körpergröße und meinem Anwendungsbereich.
> ...


Ich bin 1,87 groß, habe ziemlich breite Schultern und fahre zwischen 700 und 750 mm Breite Lenker. Der 700er ist ideal, wobei er 12° backsweep hat, was ihn noch angenehmer macht. Der 750er hat 9°, der 740er 8°. Der 750er ist für mich angenehmer als der 740er, der mir die Hände in eine etwas unangenehme Position nach außen dreht. Ich denke, dass die enorm breiten Lenker eine Mode sind, so wie es die enorm schmalen Ende der 90er waren (560er an meinem Bike, auf Empfehlung des Händlers).


----------



## mad raven (27. November 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Versucht wahrscheinlich, sich im Slalom durch ein Maisfeld zu winden, ohne einen Halm zu berühren...


das wäre doch mal ne challange 

ich fahre einen 800er bei 172 körpergröße. und wenig rise. An sich  recht zu frieden damit aber ich überlege mir einen mit deutlich mehr rise zu besorgen.


----------



## GravityFan (27. November 2019)

Meine Erfahrungen zur Lenkerbreite (bei 181cm Körpergröße, 178cm Spannweite):

Meine Lenkerbreiten in cm (chronologisch)
680
725
750
780
800

Jetzt wieder zurück auf 780 (Enduro) und 760 (Hardtail)

Alle Jahrelang gefahren. Am meisten die 800er.
Ich habe gemerkt, dass ab 780mm Breite bei mir kein signifikanter Vorteil hinsichtlich Stabilität eintritt, aber ab 760mm mein Bewegungsspielraum deutlich eingeschränkt wird. Ich kann praktisch den Lenker nicht mehr gut zur Brust/Hüfte ziehen (z.B. beim Bunnyhop) oder die Arme ohne unnatürliche Bewegungen in der Schulter nach vorne schieben. Daher bin ich diesen Sommer nach Jahren von 800mm zurück auf 760mm gegangen. Auf dem Trail kam dann schnell die Erkenntnis: "Warum zum Henker bin ich all die Jahre mit 800mm rumgegurkt?" Ich konnte direkt merken, wie viel mehr Bewegungsfreiheit und "Federweg" ich in den Armen hatte. Pumpen und Abziehen, aber auch Stufen in steilem Gelände wegdrücken/Gewicht verlagern funktioniert deutlich leichter. Persönlich merke ich bei 760 einen leichtes Defizit in der Stabilität bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten (ist aber ohne Probleme auszugleichen und steht in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Vorteilen). Nur habe ich noch instinktiv relativ weit an den Rand der Griffe gepackt. Vermutlich wäre bei mir das Optimum bei 765/770. Daher habe ich am Enduro erstmal nur auf 780mm gekürzt und werde das noch weiter ausprobieren.
Für diejenigen, die das aber einfach mal testen wollen, reicht es ja schon Bremse/Shifter usw. sowie Griffe nach innen zu verschieben (falls die Griffe das aufgrund von geschlossenem Ende etc. nicht zulassen, irgendwo billig-Griffe dafür holen oder mal wieder in der Grabbelkiste wühlen). Nur nicht vergessen die Lenkerendstopfen draufzulassen, das kann sonst bei Stürzen gefährlich werden!


----------



## haarriss (27. November 2019)

rstablo schrieb:


> Bei sehr breitem Lenker sicher bedenkenswert. Einfach ausprobieren.





Bekennender Hörnchen-Fan 

Montiert am 800mm Lenker ...


----------



## tonics (28. November 2019)

bei zu breiten verliert man Stabilität und Kraft, hängt eher vom Körper ab was man fahren sollte und wie weit die Lungen zu wenig Sauerstoff durch zu schmalen Lenker bekommen, also typsache, ich fahre 740 mit 1,96m mit Innerbarends


			Your Handlebars Are Too Wide – A case study – MTB Strength Training Systems


----------



## xforce1 (28. November 2019)

Nach einigem hin und her habe ich festgestellt das bei mir (1,93m) der Sweetspot irgendwo bei 760 bis 800mm liegt. Breiter finde ich nicht nur wegen dem Hängenbleiben unsinnig sondern fährt sich für mich auch nicht gut.
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit irgendwo einen Testbericht gesehen bei dem der Tester den "schmalen" 780mm Lenker kritisiert hat. Kann ich wenig nachvollziehen. Zumal der Auslieferungszustands eines Komplettbikes ja für eine möglichst breite Zielgruppe sein sollte.


----------



## JensDey (28. November 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Das ist echt keine Mode. Wobei ich das auch gedacht habe bis ich es *probieren musste(Neurad)*. Nach der ersten Fahrt war klar, das taugt voll. Aber für CC und Marathon natürlich zuviel des Guten.


Ging mir genauso. Beim alten noch von 540mm auf 610 gewechselt konnte doch 760 ohne Hörnchen niemals funktionieren.
Schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich gemerkt, dass 760mm sehr gut passen zu 29" + 130mm Federgabel.
Ich wollte dann dennoch kürzer werden und habe mir einen 740er gebraucht geschossen, der dann doch 750mm lang war. Am Ende habe ich es einfach gelassen. Ich glaube nicht wirklich, dass es einen riesen Unterschied macht. Ggf. nehme ich den originalen Lenker noch her und lürze mal auf 730. Es passt dann es halt besser durch Engstellen. Aber die Kräfte am 29"er wollen halt beherrscht werden und das geht breiter halt besser.
Hätte nie gedacht, dass es ohne Hörnchen geht. Letztes Wochendende 8h ohne Probleme. Ich drehe im glattem Uphill einfach regelmäßig die Hände (auf Ergon GA3) in Hörnchen-Position und lasse sie da eine Weile liegen.


----------



## sharky (28. November 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich gemerkt, dass 760mm sehr gut passen zu 29" + 130mm Federgabel.


der zusammenhang zwischen laufradgröße und federweg mit der lenkerbreite erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht sofort...


----------



## JensDey (28. November 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> der zusammenhang zwischen laufradgröße und federweg mit der lenkerbreite erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht sofort...


LR-Größe hat schon direkt etwas damit zu tun. Je größer die rotierende Masse, desto stärker der Drang in Richtung der Zentripedalkraft auszurichten. Der Lenkimpuls wird durch den breiteren Lenker einfacher.
Die 130mm sollten einfach nur zeigen, dass es sich nicht um einen DH-Racer handelt.
Natürlich darf man 800+mm auch am 26er-DH fahren, wenn man will.
Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass die breiten Lenker vermehrt durch die größeren LR auftauchten. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. November 2019)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass die breiten Lenker vermehrt durch die größeren LR auftauchten. Oder liege ich da falsch?


Ne zeitliche Korrelation gibt's schon, aber ob da ne Kausalität besteht, kann ich nicht sagen.

Heute reicht es ja aber vielen schon, dass zwei Umstände gleichzeitig auftreten, um zu behaupten, der eine habe den anderen verursacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (28. November 2019)

Na, immerhin habe ich eine Herleitung, die zumindest logisch durchdacht erscheinen könnte.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. November 2019)

Ernsthaft: Halte ich für durchaus möglich. Die Kreiselkräfte sind ja bei größerer rotierender Masse größer. Da kommt ein größerer Hebel gelegen.


----------



## JensDey (28. November 2019)

Ich glaube das irgendwo genau so gelesen zu haben. Aber das war ggf auch so ein geistiger Frühstarter, wie ich.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (28. November 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ernsthaft: Halte ich für durchaus möglich. Die Kreiselkräfte sind ja bei größerer rotierender Masse größer. Da kommt ein größerer Hebel gelegen.


Wie so oft: Jein.. 

Ja, die Lenkkräfte sind durch die größeren und schwereren Laufräder gestiegen, was mit schmalen Lenkern eher negativ auffällt.

Aber ich meine daß grundsätzlich es zum jeweiligen Körper eine gewisse Lenkerbreite benötigt, um den eigenen Armhebel optimal einsetzen zu können. Hierbei spielt die Schulterbreite sicher auch eine enorme Bedeutung. Ich selber habe das Gefühl daß wenn ich mit nem Lenker unterhalb von 780 mm fahre, daß ich nach innen greifen muss und so nicht gut Einfluss auf eintretende Impulse über den Lenker reagieren kann. Das fühlt sich bei mir kurioserweise mit 680, 720 oder halt 760 mm ähnlich mies an.

Das heißt nicht daß schmale Lenker unfahrbar sind, gerade mit kleinen Laufrädern. Aber optimal ist das auch nicht.


----------



## JensDey (28. November 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Aber ich meine daß grundsätzlich es zum jeweiligen Körper eine gewisse Lenkerbreite benötigt, um den eigenen Armhebel optimal einsetzen zu können. Hierbei spielt die Schulterbreite sicher auch eine enorme Bedeutung.


Der Tipp mit den Liegestützen scheint aber Schmarrn zu sein. So weit außen mache ich freiwillig keine Liegestützen.


----------



## rstablo (28. November 2019)

Noch ein Argument für nicht zu breite Lenker am XC/XM-Bike konnte ich heute - mal wieder - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes erfahren: bei stürmisch(st)em Gegenwind war ich froh, nicht übermäßig viel Angriffsfläche zu bieten, um trotzdem vergleichweise zügig voran zu kommen.

Wer schon mal MTB-(Halb-)Marathons gefahren ist, weiß, daß Gegenwind und Windschatten/kein Windschatten eine nicht unbedeutende Rolle im Wettkampf spielen (Kräfte einteilen/sparen!).


----------



## flashmatic (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe meinen Lenker am Fully jetzt von 820 mm auf 800 mm gekürzt. Fühlt sich für mich stimmiger an und auch weniger nach "angstvorambaumhängenbleibenhab".
Ich hätte nicht gedacht daß ich den 1 cm rechts und links so deutlich merke.


----------



## iz7rtr (23. Januar 2020)

Was bringen breite Lenker eigentlich? ..außer das es massiver ausschaut!


----------



## Deleted 347960 (23. Januar 2020)

iz7rtr schrieb:


> Was bringen breite Lenker eigentlich? ..außer das es massiver ausschaut!


Das ist ziemlich kompliziert, das ganze. Und ich denke auch, dass das ganze stark von der persönlichen Konstitution abhängt. Im großen und ganzen würde ich sagen dass, je breiter der Lenker, desto kürzer kann man den Vorbau gestalten, ohne an Steigfähigkeit wegen Aufbäumens einzubüßen. Je kürzer der Vorbau, desto hektischer das Bike, tendenziell. Aber da spielen dann auch noch Lenkwinkel, Nachlauf und Gabel offset rein. Ich für mich habe festgestellt, dass ein 750er Lenker das maximale ist, wenn's breiter wird, sind die Arme zu weit geöffnet und es wird unbequem für mich. Früher waren 580 mm Gang und Gäbe mit 130er Vorbau ten. Ich habe dann, ca. 2003 auf 640er gewechselt bei gleichem Vorbau und fühlte mich viel besser. Aber, wie gesagt, da spielen viele Parameter rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mawe (24. Januar 2020)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich kompliziert, das ganze. Und ich denke auch, dass das ganze stark von der persönlichen Konstitution abhängt....
> Ich für mich habe festgestellt, dass ein 750er Lenker das maximale ist, wenn's breiter wird, sind die Arme zu weit geöffnet und es wird unbequem für mich.


Genau. Im Prinzip muss jeder für sich und sein Bike herausfinden, welches die optimale Breite ist. Das hat nix mit "Mode" oder "Hype" zu tun.


----------



## S-H-A (24. Januar 2020)

iz7rtr schrieb:


> Was bringen breite Lenker eigentlich? ..außer das es massiver ausschaut!


Probier es aus. Hab auch keine Scheu mal 780 oder 800mm zu probieren! Dachte  immer so um 760mm wäre maximal. Mitnichten. Hab am Enduro jetzt 800mm und am Trail HT das ich grad aufbaue kommen 780mm. Aber nur weil es den Wunschlenker nicht breiter gibt. Nur wer es probiert kann beurteilen.


----------



## JensDey (24. Januar 2020)

iz7rtr schrieb:


> Was bringen breite Lenker eigentlich? ..außer das es massiver ausschaut!


Ich war auch extrem skeptisch, von 540mm am 26" kommend. Habe dann am 26er irgendwann auf 600 umgestellt und dachte perfekt, mehr geht auf keinen Fall; schon allein wegen der Hörnchen.
Als dann 5/2019 mein Neuron CF mit 760mm kam habe ich mir direkt einen Carbon mit 740mm bestellt und wollte dann im Wechsel immer um 20mm kürzen, bis der Lenker zu kurz wird. Der Carbon hatte tatsächlich nicht 740 sondern 750mm und ist seit dem drauf und passt. Das Bedürfnis schmaler zu werden ist nicht mehr, da weil sich alles gut anfühlt. Also  nicht zu viel Kopf machen. Entweder billig einen breiten Lenkrer gebraucht schießen und dann ausprobieren oder einfach ein "Mittelmaß" kaufen und gut ist.

Diese breiten Lanker sind auf alle Fälle viel angenhmer, als man sich zuerst vorstellen kann. Habe die Hörnchen nie wirklich vermisst. Ich drehe einfach die Handballen auf den Ergo-Griffen um 90°, wenn ich Hörnchen-Feeling brauche.


----------

